# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Mill

## tammyy2j

Series 2 starts Sunday, 20 July

The second series focuses on the lives of the Quarry Bank mill workers between 1838 and 1842, a period of turbulent social, political and industrial change

----------

